

Data breach at IEEE.org: 100k plaintext passwords leaked - zdw
http://ieeelog.com

======
xk_id
repost: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4570494>

------
jfaucett
this is ridiculous, that 1. IEEE would be using FTP (instead of ANY more
secure protocol (SFTP/SCP)? and 2. plaintext passwords in 2012 , man...

~~~
tzs
It's not quite what it seems. The passwords got into log files before the
passwords were stored in the password database, and someone got a hold of the
log files.

I suspect that this is far more common than people realize (sensitive data
getting into log file, not log files getting leaked).

